# Shipping Canada - Austria?



## Aracan (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and, admittedly, not an expatriate. However, maybe some of you can help me: 
I am looking for a low-cost way of shipping a snowboard from the Toronto area to Austria. UPS, Canada Post etc. would charge about CAD 270,- (before taxes). My ideal solution would cost not more than half that (or less). 
This needs not be fast - I am aware that if there's a cheaper way, it will involve a trade-off of speed for cost. That's fine for me.
So, can anyone offer an idea? Maybe there's some company selling unused container space or something ...
Looking forward to your inputs!
Thx
Stefan


----------

